# Case Int 255 won't start



## lonetech05 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am currently working on this tractor that the owner stated that would stall and restart then stall again after running for about 30 seconds each time. I first checked the fuel level and delivery to the pump and this was ok. The fuel shut off solenoid will click on and off by it's self with the key on and I have no power going to the glow plugs. Does anyone know if the the fuel solenoid is controlled directly by the ignition switch? I would also like to know if anyone knows how to test the glow plug controller. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------

